# Banjo Bolt FTMTL



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

been at it with "man tool #1" (5/16 wrench with duct tape wrapped around the M8 bit, set in firmly then tapped in place) for about an hour and no results. It feels like the bit is too large but the M6 is too small. I mirrored below the bolt to check it and it IS a Triple Square bit.
Being limited to space (even after removing NS Intake) I think i've tried ever possible angle to attack this thing.
anyone have any helpful advice?


----------



## SpecialFX (Aug 20, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Are you bleeding yet? If not keep at it! Every time I work on a car, there is at least one thing that doesn't come off without me bleeding.


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

*FV-QR*

tampons at the ready, check! haha
gave up on the wrench. now put the bit in a 1/4" deep wall socket. duct taped in place with a 3" extension on a rachet. got it seated, so minor victory. but now trying to break the torque so that i MIGHT be able to undo it by hand.
props to VAG for an _en genius design_


----------



## 08 passat turbo (Mar 29, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (the4ringer)*

i see u have an 08.....how do u have a banjo bolt?


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

*FV-QR*

i have the soft hoses. im fortunate. my gf's *06* mkv however, isnt so lucky. gave up for the day. after 2 hrs and many efforts, ivecome to my whits end... for now.


----------



## Big"O" (Sep 22, 2009)

*Re: Banjo Bolt FTMTL (the4ringer)*

this is what i came up with.








its a size M8 triplesquare with a 1/2 in wrench and tape it together.
it worked for me hope this helps.


----------



## iGen3 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: Banjo Bolt FTMTL (Big"O")*


_Quote, originally posted by *Big"O"* »_this is what i came up with.








its a size M8 triplesquare with a 1/2 in wrench and tape it together.
it worked for me hope this helps.

pop that in a gearwrench wratchet and you're all set.


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

*FV-QR*

only if you can manipulate your fingers. lol.
gonna go play at kragen/sears and see if i can get my hands on a decent set of triple squares


----------



## rippie74 (Sep 26, 2007)

God be with you...


----------



## vliou (Nov 22, 2009)

*Re: (rippie74)*

Which ones have the banjo bolt? Metal tube?


----------



## 65dunebuggy (Jan 22, 2008)

*Re: (vliou)*

I stripped mine out so switched it to the barb style so i don't have to ever deal with it again to check the follower i used a vise grips to get it out


----------



## 2pt0tee (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: Banjo Bolt FTMTL (iGen3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *iGen3* »_pop that in a gearwrench wratchet and you're all set. 

x500000000000000
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
So tired of ppl bitching about that banjo bolt. I swap my cam follower every 20k miles (110k on the clock now) and I can remove the entire pump, replace follower, and re-install pump in 20minutes flat.


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: Banjo Bolt FTMTL (2pt0tee)*

I'm about to go out to my garage and check my follower. I got the 12 point, and i'm prepping myself for all this banjo trouble that's been mentioned.
Stay tuned for my cam follower inspection thread!


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: Banjo Bolt FTMTL (2pt0tee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *2pt0tee* »_
x500000000000000
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
So tired of ppl bitching about that banjo bolt. I swap my cam follower every 20k miles (110k on the clock now) and I can remove the entire pump, replace follower, and re-install pump in 20minutes flat.

let us praise you oh holy banjo bolt god. no one was bitching. just another jag on how much of a PITA it is. I've tried a few diff "tool"setups and methods that didnt seem to work. I still plan on making another attempt. relax man. it may take others longer ther most to pick up the "skill" of conquering said bolt.


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

what is the "banjo bolt" I mean i compulsively check my follower all the time but I don't know what you are referring to as a banjo bolt...


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (LEWXCORE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LEWXCORE* »_what is the "banjo bolt" I mean i compulsively check my follower all the time but I don't know what you are referring to as a banjo bolt...

You obviously have the soft line underneath instead of the banjo/metal line #2.
I did my follower inspection this afternoon and all was good. The banjo bolt is very awkward but that's the way 1st times go. I taped a wrench to the 12 point bit and made it happen.
I'll be posting my work as soon as i figure out how to upload pix.


----------



## LEWXCORE (Jul 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *rickjaguar* »_
You obviously have the soft line underneath instead of the banjo/metal line #2.
I did my follower inspection this afternoon and all was good. The banjo bolt is very awkward but that's the way 1st times go. I taped a wrench to the 12 point bit and made it happen.
I'll be posting my work as soon as i figure out how to upload pix.



I have a metal line with a ball at the end of it that goes in through the bottom of the pump that feeds it fuel.. is that what you are talking about?


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*FV-QR*

tha banjo bolt looks like this


----------



## rickjaguar (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (LEWXCORE)*


_Quote, originally posted by *LEWXCORE* »_what is the "banjo bolt" I mean i compulsively check my follower all the time but I don't know what you are referring to as a banjo bolt...

The banjo bolt has a 12 point star pattern and fastens a metal fuel line directly underneath the HPFP. If you have a soft, rubber line instead, then that might explain why you seem confused.
Those of us with 2 metal fuel lines have to deal with the banjo bolt. 












_Modified by rickjaguar at 8:08 PM 1-24-2010_


----------



## saaber2 (Jul 15, 2008)

*Re: Banjo Bolt FTMTL (the4ringer)*

FYI some of the triple square bits don't work. Autozone sells a 100 piece kit or so that has the correct size bit but that bit doesn't fit in the VW bolts (including door hinges) unless you take a file to them. the splines are a bit different. The 4 piece set of longer ones has a different spline as does the $5 "socket" one found at import parts places, etc. So if you have the correct size bit but it seems too big, it may be the one with the wrong splines.


----------



## dr0pthehamm3r (Nov 30, 2007)

*Re: Banjo Bolt FTMTL (saaber2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *saaber2* »_FYI some of the triple square bits don't work. Autozone sells a 100 piece kit or so that has the correct size bit but that bit doesn't fit in the VW bolts (including door hinges) unless you take a file to them. the splines are a bit different. The 4 piece set of longer ones has a different spline as does the $5 "socket" one found at import parts places, etc. So if you have the correct size bit but it seems too big, it may be the one with the wrong splines.


thanks for the heads up on that. i totally forgot about that. i have a couple 5/8 bits and all of them fit differently. will check that out. thanks again


----------



## b0mb3r (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: Banjo Bolt FTMTL (the4ringer)*

i had to buy a bit from metalnerd.com to fit... its pricey but none of the triple squares from my kit fit


----------



## aeproberts21 (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: Banjo Bolt FTMTL (b0mb3r)*

How hard or expensive would it be to replace the metal lines with the soft ones?


----------



## clucas (Sep 2, 2009)

*Re: Banjo Bolt FTMTL (saaber2)*

How do you need to file the bit? Is it just the outside, or is it between the splines?


----------



## VWAUDITEK (Dec 26, 2006)

*Re: Banjo Bolt FTMTL (clucas)*

It is the same triple square as a older model VW CV joint bolt if that helps..........anyhoo,IF you strip it out,you CAN in a pinch use a SMALL vice grip (it looks like a miniature version of a large one)NOT the needle nose one,and get it tightly clicked on there and it will break it loose.I have done this on a emergency in a parking lot before to switch out a dead pump,and once the vice grip cracks the bolt loose,you can spin it free with your fingers,same for installing it.
Sometimes you gotta do what you gotta do!!If you are in a emergency or have stripped the bolt,the vice grip will work.Good thing this is only on the early models.


_Modified by VWAUDITEK at 5:33 PM 1-29-2010_


----------



## Flavo Cadillac (May 7, 2003)

*Re: Banjo Bolt FTMTL (VWAUDITEK)*

As an FYI my buddy and I changed both of our followers this weekend and had to contend w/ the banjo bolt. We were pretty perplexed at first as it wasn't mentioned in any of the DIY threads. 
What we ended up doing was not removing it at all. We removed the bolts that hold the fuel lines to the intake mani and that gave us enough room to pull the HPFP from the block and pull the follower out with the free hand. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## aeproberts21 (Apr 10, 2007)

*Re: Banjo Bolt FTMTL (Flavo Cadillac)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Flavo Cadillac* »_As an FYI my buddy and I changed both of our followers this weekend and had to contend w/ the banjo bolt. We were pretty perplexed at first as it wasn't mentioned in any of the DIY threads. 
What we ended up doing was not removing it at all. We removed the bolts that hold the fuel lines to the intake mani and that gave us enough room to pull the HPFP from the block and pull the follower out with the free hand. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

I might have to give that a try. That Banjo Bolt is a bitch.


----------



## b0mb3r (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: Banjo Bolt FTMTL (aeproberts21)*

i would be worried bending the fuel lines.... the banjo bolt is not THAT difficult to remove...


----------



## Flavo Cadillac (May 7, 2003)

*Re: Banjo Bolt FTMTL (b0mb3r)*

if you remove the bolts holding the lines down, it is close for sure but it will not bend your lines http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## b0mb3r (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: Banjo Bolt FTMTL (Flavo Cadillac)*

ahh that's an excellent tip then... cuz removing banjo bolt is a solid half an hour for me of mucking around. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

